# Yellow Bird



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Shot this bird in my backyard. By the way, does anyone know what kind of bird it is?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a Western Tanager... nice picture..


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Frogger,

Thanks for the info and the compliment.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ditto on what FROGGER said....  

Good picture, those things are fast and don't hang around too long...


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice pic . I tried to get a pic of one at Flaming Gorge but they didn't like me getting to close . I had 2 of them feeding on the ground close to where I was fishing . Yep Western Tanager .


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice shot!

They come through here on migration, but don't nest locally. Seem to prefer higher elevatons.


----------

